# Solved: Wireless Limited or no connectivity Connectivity



## Unleasher246 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey, i have a windows 7 laptop that ive just recently purchased. The wireless Connectivity was working fine last week, now suddenly it just wont work. I believe that its due to a program i recently installed that goes by the name of Connectify. I have uninstalled it yet still whenever i try connecting to any router wirelessly, the PC displays limited or no connectivity. On the other hand When i connect my laptop to a router via an Ethernet cable everything is fine. In case you are wondering, im currently using a 3g usb wireless stick to surf the internet, but i dont want to use it as i already have a router to use. Here are all my info:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Ahmedlaptop>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Ahmedlaptop-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Mobile Broadband adapter Mobile Broadband Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : HUAWEI Mobile Connect - 3G Network Card #
3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-10-1F-63-CF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.254.2.98(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.252
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.254.2.97
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 80.90.160.135
80.90.160.136
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 9A-9F-FA-57-14-78
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Tunngle:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Win32 Adapter V9 (Tunngle)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-B2-8B-50-D1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B97 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 88-9F-FA-57-14-78
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-75-08-D8-2F-0E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{6B672F4C-EDAD-4C01-9AAF-C5E4889B6AC3}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3F0AB963-2B8E-471D-ABDB-B3B226665BDF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{B28B50D1-9156-4BCB-BB54-C37D1962DCFE}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:186f:80af:afa5:576a(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::186f:80af:afa5:576a%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1C67A75D-42F4-4820-B2E6-5ED4E560D3CB}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{191C5D34-F20D-419F-9188-7DC326568433}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Ahmedlaptop>


----------



## Unleasher246 (Jul 14, 2011)

Its not the ISP's fault. I've connected to multiple WLAN's and none work. Ive went to cafe's and recieved the same issue. My Laptop is an acer aspire 5750G and no it doesnt come with a wireless configuration, i am using the default windows 7 wireless configuration.


----------



## Unleasher246 (Jul 14, 2011)

And Btw by limited connectivity i also mean no internet connection is within reach, although there is internet that can be accessed by any other laptop.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try a dynamic connection on the wireless ...

To configure a dynamic IP address on your Windows Vista or 7 computer:

1. Click Start.
2. Select Network, then Network and Sharing Center, and click Manage network connections or Change adapter settings from the list of tasks.
3. Right click the connection of interest and click Properties.
4. Select Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4) from the list and click the Properties button.
5. Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
6. Select Obtain DNS Server address automatically.
7. Click OK.
8. Click Close.


----------



## Unleasher246 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanx alot!! You're a Genius my friend! 1000 Thanx to you! Cheers Mate! Case Solved.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------



## Unleasher246 (Jul 14, 2011)

Damn! The problem is back! You're fix lasted for a few hours then yet again i receive the same issue as the one i started with. It seems like im back to square one.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is some part of Connectify still running? I don't know what else might be setting a static IP on your wireless.


----------



## Unleasher246 (Jul 14, 2011)

no nothing. I completely uninstalled it.


----------



## Unleasher246 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you Terry! i checked the other topics and i did what you told the other guys with the same problems. I used the netsh command on cmd prompt and i renewed my MAC address, then i turned off my firewall. And guess what? Voila! The internet connection is back again! After investigating the matter even more further it came to mind that the antivirus was the one that was in fact blocking the connection as the wireless connection has had a recent name change! Therefore i restored the rules in the antivirus (Mcafee) to their defaults and everything was fine. Case Solved.


----------



## Unleasher246 (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry to bring this back up again, There is still a problem. Now the Internet connection spontaneously works. Sometimes it does sometimes it doesnt. What's wrong??


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Now the Internet connection spontaneously works. Sometimes it does sometimes it doesnt.


This now sounds like a different problem, or at least a different symptom.

Please show for when the connection works and for when it doesn't ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## Unleasher246 (Jul 14, 2011)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Ahmedlaptop>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Ahmedlaptop-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B97 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 88-9F-FA-57-14-78
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8954:d211:9b94:4a8e%24(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.74.142(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 696819706
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-10-B2-5D-1C-75-08-D8-2F-0E

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Mobile Broadband adapter Mobile Broadband Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : HUAWEI Mobile Connect - 3G Network Card #
3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-10-1F-B4-DF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-75-08-D8-2F-0E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{164D72F0-CFBF-428D-BDA1-9250FB7BD756}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1C67A75D-42F4-4820-B2E6-5ED4E560D3CB}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{191C5D34-F20D-419F-9188-7DC326568433}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Ahmedlaptop>

This is when its *Not Working*


----------



## Unleasher246 (Jul 14, 2011)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Ahmedlaptop>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Ahmedlaptop-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B97 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 88-9F-FA-57-14-78
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8954:d211:9b94:4a8e%24(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.128(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 18 July 2011 19:01:30
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 18 July 2011 21:01:29
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 696819706
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-10-B2-5D-1C-75-08-D8-2F-0E

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 109.107.240.1
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Mobile Broadband adapter Mobile Broadband Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : HUAWEI Mobile Connect - 3G Network Card #
3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-10-1F-B4-DF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-75-08-D8-2F-0E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{164D72F0-CFBF-428D-BDA1-9250FB7BD756}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1C67A75D-42F4-4820-B2E6-5ED4E560D3CB}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:34f4:32bb:3f57:fe7f(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::34f4:32bb:3f57:fe7f%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{191C5D34-F20D-419F-9188-7DC326568433}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

This is when its *Working*


----------



## Unleasher246 (Jul 14, 2011)

However when i use a 3g usb modem on my laptop the connection works beautifully. With my Wireless adapter however, is where the problem persists.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe a driver problem. Install, or reinstall, the latest wireless driver from your laptop manufacturer's web site.

Maybe wireless interference. Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector.


----------



## Unleasher246 (Jul 14, 2011)

http://postimage.org/image/2b5sqk9k4/

i already reinstalled the driver. sorry for the long time to post. was really busy. However now it seems to work most times although sometimes it just wont work..


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Your signal is too weak for a reliable connection and you may be getting interference from those other weak networks. Try channel 11 and try to get a stronger signal by moving the router or computer to get them closer or to avoid obstruction(s) in the path.

Your network is unsecured. I hope that was just for testing purposes.


----------



## Unleasher246 (Jul 14, 2011)

lol, ye that was for testing purposes. With your hints ant tips I've managed to get it working! So big thumbs to you and many thanx! however sometimes the wireless still doesn't work yet the is now a pretty rare event since it usually fixes itself over a couple of minutes. So now i can finally Say that this case is : Solved.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

